# Tongue sensitivity



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have had this since I went hypo. Is this somehow caused by hypothyroidism?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you describe it a bit more? Is your tongue fat/swollen?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe somewhat swollen but sensitive, like I burned it with coffee. Also it gets sore on the sides every few days. Also, the surface is very rough.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Maybe somewhat swollen but sensitive, like I burned it with coffee. Also it gets sore on the sides every few days.


Macroglossia. Yes!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macroglossia#Hypothyroid_Macroglossia


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yup, that is it, it will also cause the edges of the tongue to scallop, which they are. Anyone experience this and have ways to minimize it???

Getting real tired, literally and figuratively, of this thyroid journey......


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I think the way to minimize it is to get out of hypothyroid territory, which will hopefully happen sooner rather than later for you. Your TSH is very high, so I can imagine you feel like doo-doo.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

"Doo-doo" is woefully understating how I feel!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Yup, that is it, it will also cause the edges of the tongue to scallop, which they are. Anyone experience this and have ways to minimize it???
> 
> Getting real tired, literally and figuratively, of this thyroid journey......


Yes indeed; scalloped edges on the tongue. You have to get unhypo!

What does your most recent TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 look like and can you add the ranges please?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Last labs 8/8/12
TSH 48.48 (0.27-4.2)
T4 4.4 (4.6-12)
T3 .72 (.8-2)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Last labs 8/8/12
> TSH 48.48 (0.27-4.2)
> T4 4.4 (4.6-12)
> T3 .72 (.8-2)


"If" I would have looked at your siggie??? Sorry about that.

Your Total 3 is tanked. Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone so it would be really hard to tell what the FREE T3 is in proportion. Aaaaaaaack!

No wonder you don't feel well and are symptomatic and that TSH is not coming down.

Your doc needs to consider putting you on some form of T3.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ya, my TSH shows my body is screaming for more synthroid.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree. I didn't say it the other day, but I do wish you would have gotten a bigger increase.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've had major tongue issues for months - so long I guess I've come to accept them but maybe they play more of a part in my other health problems.

My tongue stays sore. The whole inside of my mouth usually feels the same way rkh3 described, like I've burned my mouth.

My tongue feels rough and quite uncomfortable if I rub it against the top of my mouth.

My thyroid tests seem good to me - my doctor says you can't tell much with TSH when the patient is on Armour but my T3Free and T4Free numbers are good. The doctor gave me her blessing to try another 15 mg Armour in addition to my 120 mg current dose but then I got sick with the other problems and I haven't had an opportunity to give that possibility a good test.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I spoke with my endo today, she said that hypothyroid will not cause a swollen tongue at least without many other severe symptoms. That is not what I have read.
Seeing my dentist tomorrow for his opinion.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> I spoke with my endo today, she said that hypothyroid will not cause a swollen tongue at least without many other severe symptoms. That is not what I have read.
> Seeing my dentist tomorrow for his opinion.


Try as I might, I am not fond of endos. That said...................

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3169868/

Be sure to click on Table 1


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

She has done this before when I have called her about other legitimate, though less common, symptoms. "not caused by the thyroid....." She is much better in person, very short on the phone.
Thanks for the verification


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> She has done this before when I have called her about other legitimate, though less common, symptoms. "not caused by the thyroid....." She is much better in person, very short on the phone.
> Thanks for the verification


You are very welcome and good luck at the dentist. Let us know if you will?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Had to postpone dentist till 8/29, son is sick had to schedule doctor for him tomorrow. Hopefully it will go away by then.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, I spent a few $$ and asked an endo on JustAnswer.com-
"Hello,

Yes, your assumption is on track.
Hypothyroidism can lead to a condition called macroglossia, which is the term for an enlarged tongue.
Often, this is a subtle enlargement in adults...but the symptoms include tongue biting and a scalloped appearance due to the tongue pressing against the teeth.

It takes approximately six weeks for your thyroid hormone levels to normalize after a dosage change. However, you may start to notice very slow improvement after a week or two. The
Depending on what dosage of Synthroid you were on previously, however, it may take a few dosage adjustments to get you into the normal range again."

I then told her my endo said it would not cause it, she said-

"It is not as common in adults but it can cause it (it is called macroglossia)

Here is a description of the symptoms of hypothyroidism: See the third paragraph under symptoms and signs.

http://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/endocrine_and_metabolic_disorders/thyroid_disorders/hypothyroidism.html"

That site is good for second opinions


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

So, saw my pcp and decided that the tongue issue was mostly dry mouth caused by a med I am on so he gave me a script for a substitute. I asked hi if there was anything that would help the dry mouth, he said no I'd wasn't convinced so I saw my periodontist and there were two new large fillings that were sharp he smoothed out and for the dry mouth he strongly recommend Biotene, and it works great. Tongue no longer hurts, no more sore spots on it and I am not thirsty all the time. Guess my pcp needs to do a little research. 
Next labs due in two weeks, still feel "off". Doubt the 125 mcgs of synthroid is cutting it.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

So glad you found the saliva substitute. 
We give samples out of that all the time at my work. It's been around so I'm surprised your PCP was unaware.


----------

